# H1b jobs in USA



## h1bjobs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi! I want to know which are the best paid H1b jobs in the United states.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Depends on your diploma/work experience.

Best paid = fashion model. (google is your friend)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no real "H1B" job as a category. If a particular position is filled by a foreigner holding an h1b visa, then it is an h1b job - however if the current job occupant quits, dies, retires or simply moves on, the employer still has to attempt to fill the position with someone already in the country with working permission before they can even think about hiring a foreigner.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

h1bjobs said:


> Hi! I want to know which are the best paid H1b jobs in the United states.



CEO of Facebook must be one  - although I think this job might only be eligible for the O-1 visa for Immigrants of Extraordinary and Exceptional Ability


----------



## hercules143 (Apr 7, 2012)

H1B job is one that meets the US Governments Immigration requirements to get issued an H1B visa.

Occupations In Architecture, Engineering, And Surveying
Architectural Occupations, 
Aeronautical Engineering Occupations,
Electrical/ Electronics Engineering Occupations,
Civil Engineering Occupations,
Ceramic Engineering Occupations,
Mechanical Engineering Occupations,
Chemical Engineering Occupations,
Mining And Petroleum Engineering Occupations,
Metallurgy And Metallurgical Engineering Occupations,
Industrial Engineering Occupations,
Agricultural Engineering Occupations,
Marine Engineering Occupations,
Nuclear Engineering Occupations,
Drafters,
Surveying/ Cartographic Occupations,
Other Occupations In Architecture, Engineering, And Surveying.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hercules143 said:


> H1B job is one that meets the US Governments Immigration requirements to get issued an H1B visa.
> 
> Occupations In Architecture, Engineering, And Surveying
> Architectural Occupations,
> ...


Please refrain from posting false information. Inform yourself about H1B before posting. There is no list of H1B occupations - uscis.gov is the official source.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For those who are interested, this is the official word on what constitutes an "H1B job" - from the USCIS website:

USCIS - H-1B Specialty Occupations and Fashion Models

Note that, even if the job meets the criteria for an H1B "specialty occupation" the employer still has to obtain Labor Certification for the individual position.

For those interested in H1B visas, you may find this page interesting on the Labor Certification process: Foreign Labor Certification Questions and Answers
Cheers,
Bev


----------

